# JD 2010 Hydraulic problems



## p100306 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hello, have a JD 2010..replaced a cracked rock shaft housing last winter. Ever since we keep blowing the gasket off the hydraulic oil filter and losing all pressure. Thoughts and ideas are appreciated. Is there a pressure relief valve somewhere that may be stuck?


----------

